# [Livecd]Un livecd gnome2.18 et xfce (Version Beta:gnome2.20)

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je tiens à remercier les personnes qui ont pris du temps pour me répondre sur le forum, ce qui m'a bien aidé.

Je commence actuellement un nouveau projet qui consiste à distribuer un LiveCD basé sur Gentoo, bien entendu  :Wink: 

C'est vrai qu'il existe beaucoup de LiveCD, donc on peut se demander qu'elle en est l'utilité. En fait, je souhaite créer un LiveCD francisé au maximum, qui peut s'installer sur une machine et s'utiliser avec un profil itinérant.

Actuellement, ce LiveCD permet d'utiliser Xfce4 et Gnome 2.18. 

J'ai intégré abiword et gnumeric pour la bureautique openoffice est disponible en module, toute la suite internet classique : Firefox, Thunderbird, Gaim,..., des outils de gestion de disques durs comme Gparted et Gtkdiskfree et des outils de gestion du réseau comme Nmap.

Ce LiveCd est orienté plutôt vers les portables mais peut être utilisé sur un PC Fixe

Si vous pensez que ce projet de LiveCD est intéressant ou doit être abandonné parce qu'il n'a aucun intérêt, dîtes-le moi.

Si vous y trouvez un intérêt, vous pouvez le tester en le téléchargeant à cette adresse:

http://www.frogdev.info/livecd.php

Je ne possède que deux machines ce qui me limite pour les tests, c'est pourquoi, vous trouverez sur le site un forum afin d'y poster les problèmes rencontrés ou les suggestions concernant ce LiveCD. 

Mais s'il vous plait, soyez indulgent!   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> 15/05/2007
> ...

 

----------

## _kal_

Je trouve l'idée tres bonne sachant que le livecd officiel de gentoo ne propose pas de xorg précompilé. Le tien me permettra de pouvoir matter la doc sur firefox durant l'install  :Razz: 

Je n'ai pas trop le temps de tester aujourd'hui mais ca ne saurait tarder  :Cool: 

----------

## titix

Très bonne initiative... c'est vrai qu'une installation de gentoo avec un livecd classique c'est super chiant  :Wink: 

Bonne continuation !

----------

## sireyessire

 *titix wrote:*   

> Très bonne initiative... c'est vrai qu'une installation de gentoo avec un livecd classique c'est super chiant 
> 
> Bonne continuation !

 

ben non moi perso je l'aime bien le livecd gentoo, mais bon...

Sinon c'est quoi le vrai but? faire un livecd d'install ou faire une knoppix sous base gentoo en français? parce que si c'est la 2ème option, il y a déjà quelques live distrib qui traine donc tu peux t'en inspirer, les rencontrer...

----------

## Leander256

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Je trouve l'idée tres bonne sachant que le livecd officiel de gentoo ne propose pas de xorg précompilé. Le tien me permettra de pouvoir matter la doc sur firefox durant l'install 
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop le temps de tester aujourd'hui mais ca ne saurait tarder 

 

Normalement depuis quelques releases links est compilé avec le support du framebuffer, ce qui permet de lire le manuel dans des conditions assez confortables pendant l'installation.

----------

## bouleetbil

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Sinon c'est quoi le vrai but? faire un livecd d'install ou faire une knoppix sous base gentoo en français? parce que si c'est la 2ème option, il y a déjà quelques live distrib qui traine donc tu peux t'en inspirer, les rencontrer...

 

Oui, en fait, le but est autant de faire un livecd comme la knoppix, d'ailleurs je me suis basé sur les outils de la knoppix, que de faire un livecd qui s'installe. 

C'est vrai que c'est pas franchement utile de copier la knoppix mais pour montrer comment fonctionne Linux à des amis, je suis plus à l'aise avec Gentoo plutot que Debian. :Laughing:  [troll]

A terme, j'aimerais que ce livecd se comporte comme knoppix si j'y arrive  :Rolling Eyes:  , avec la possibilte de l'installer facilement. Le tout françisé.

----------

## bouleetbil

Je viens d'ajouter le paquet ipw2200 si quelqu'un a cinq minutes afin de me dire si cela fonctionne car je ne possede pas de carte wifi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un LiveCd basé sur Gentoo qui dispose de Gnome2.12 et XFCE4. Tous les logiciels intégrés s'ils diposent d'une version française sont installés en français. J'essaye de fournir des versions assez régulierement afin de disposer des dernières version de chaque logiciels.

Le but de ce LiveCd est de pouvoir s'installer sur une plateforme x86 et de fournir des assistants de configuration en shell. De cette manière accessible aussi sans Xorg lancé. Le fait de pouvoir installer ce LiveCd n'empèche en rien d'installer Gentoo de manière normal, on peux booter sur ce LiveCd et faire une installation normal en suivant la documentation officielle qui est fournie avec. Par contre, la machine n'est pas bloquée et on peux consulter ses mails ou naviguer en attendant que l'installation se termine. D'ailleurs la configuration de ce LiveCd ne conviendrait pas une installation de type Serveur. Il est plutot orienté Laptop.

Je pense être arrivé à une version à peux près stable et je cherche des personnes qui pourraient s'investir pas forcément longtemps ou de manière continue, moi-même je ne travaille pas dessus tous les jours.

Je suis très mauvais en orthographe, d'ailleurs il y a surement des fautes dans mon post  :Wink:  . Donc, si quelqu'un pourrait relire mon script et me préciser les fautes.

Actuellement, il y a un peux plus de 110Go d'upload par mois, parfois ma connexion donne des signes de faiblesse et ma copine commence à raller car Internet rame. C'est vrai qu'à certains moments sa rame!!!. Donc si quelqu'un a une machine qui peut faire office de serveur pas forcément allumé tous les jours mais qui pourrait faire mirroir de temps en temps pour me décharger ma connexion.

Si vous voulez des fonctionnalités en plus ou même des logiciels des pourraient être intégrés ou même des scripts perso, je suis preneur la seule contrainte cela doit être en GPL.(si cela en est une) 

Ceux que cela interressent trouveront l'image iso ici ainsi que des explications le concernant =>     http://frogdev.dyndns.org/live-cd/index.php?lien_en_cours=projetlivecd

Le script est ici => http://frogdev.dyndns.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9#9 (Il y a surement des choses à améliorer mais c'est mon premier vrai script)

En gros toute les personnes qui voudraient contribuer sont les bien venu. Le projet est ouvert   :Very Happy: 

Pour me joindre soit un message ici ou un message privé.

----------

## bibi.skuk

Pour ton histoire de connexion, un download via bittorrent ?? je ne peut pas servir de traker pour l'instant, mais je veux bien seeder...

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

si tu as besoin de testeur je suis là  :Wink: 

Je peux tester le liveCd sur plusieurs config (AMD/Intel ; Portable/pc de bureau)

@+

----------

## bouleetbil

@ bibi.skuk 

je vais essayer bittorrent la dernière fois ou j'ai voulu créer un tracker c'etait avec azureus et au bout d'un moment cela plantait. Mais cela fait quelques mois je vais réessayer. Sinon il existe un moyen simple de créer un tracker sans Azureus ?

@SnowBear 

je veux bien si tu as le temps. La j'ai fais des tests sur 2 machines et deux émulateurs donc sa limite un peu

----------

## SnowBear

Je suis partant,

je fini de la récupérer et je fais les premiers essai  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

J'avais zappé ton annonce du mois de juin, et je le regrette bien ! Je fais mes installs avec systemrescuecd, nettement moins abouti que ton projet (superbe screenshot) !

Je n'ai pas le temps de m'y pencher ce week-end, mais dès la semaine prochaine je ferais quelques essais. Pour ton problème de bande passante, le p2p peut effectivement être une solution intéressante (de grande sociétés qui gagnent pleins de sous font bien des économies de masse en utilisant ces technologies, alors pourquoi en priver les "petits producteurs"  :Laughing:  ?

Très bon projet en tous cas, bravo !

----------

## bibi.skuk

téléchargement lancé, je vais le tester... Si je me souvient bien, le client "Bittorrent" permet de faire un tracker...

----------

## bouleetbil

Deja merci de l'essayer et pour ma bande passante je vais me pencher sur bitorrent.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc me revoila avec une nouvelle version plus légère qui n'a plus besoin d'internet pour l'installation.  :Laughing: 

Tout est dans le changelog  :Smile: 

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer de l'installer sans risque il existe qemu. Un howto est disponible ici => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408750.html

Pour ceux qui veulent un fronted à qemu, il existe qemu-launcher disponible sur bugzilla. Disponible ici => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107433

Par contre pour information chez moi qemu-launcher plante quand je défini l'image iso au lieu du cdrom. il faut le préciser dans la section paramètre : -cdrom "Emplacement de l'image"/livecd-2005-12-29.iso

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce post pour souhaiter une bonne année (bon c'est un peu tard   :Very Happy:  )

Je viens de finir une nouvelle version. J'ai testé ce LiveCD et le script sur différent PC et qemu, cela à l'air de bien fonctionner.

Maintenant, tant qu'il y aurra assez de place sur le CD, les sources du noyau utilisé serront sur le CD dans le répertoire files. Ainsi, si l'installation est faite par le biais du script frogdev.sh, il sera possible de reconfigurer son noyau si besoin. Le noyau actuel est un 2.6.14 avec les genpatch, reiser4 et suspend2.

Les mises à jour sont disponibles aussi au format xdelta ce qui permet de faire un patch d'un fichier binaire ( cela devrait économiser ma bande passante   :Wink:  ), par ailleurs xdelta est disponible à partir de cette version tout comme bittorrent.

La licence du LiveCD est passée sous licence CeCILL v2 afin d'être conforme au droit français.

http://www.cecill.info/licences/Licence_CeCILL_V2-fr.html

Pour finir si vous avez des suggestions ou trouvé un bug, je suis preneur.

Pour ceux qui téléchargé la précédente version sur le miroir2 je suis désolé mais celle-ci etait corrompue   :Embarassed: 

Pour les modos si vous trouvez que ce post n'a pas sa place ici, dites le moi.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais utiliser LZMA avec squashfs pour la création du LiveCD, mais avant de me lancer dans cette modification je voulais savoir si quelqu'un l'avait déjà utilisé et si le gain de compression était important et surtout si cette solution était stable.

----------

## bouleetbil

Pour ceux qui voudrait voir à quoi ressemble gnome2.13 sur GENTOO, je viens de l'intégrer dans la version BETA du liveCD  :Laughing: 

Il est disponible ici  => http://frogdev.dyndns.org/live-cd/index.php

----------

## Ti momo

Je voulais le recupérer mais un peu pas trop rapide le téléchargement   :Confused:  J'ai un hebergement gratuit chez 1and1 que j'utilise pas trop, dès que je récupére ton iso je peut l'uploader dessus si tu veut  :Wink: 

Sinon ta pas la possibiliter de crée un projet sur SourceForge pour avoir des mirroirs ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je sais que j'ai un problème en ce qui concerne la bande passante   :Sad:   moi aussi j'ai essayé de faire un miroir chez 1and1 mais pour les fichiers de plus 500Mo le serveur 1and1 me coupait la connexion donc j'ai abondonné cette solution. J'ai aussi mis un temps un tracker mais la j'ai eu un problème avec mon routeur qui redirigait pas toujours   :Question: 

La j'essaye ta solution chez sourceforge.  

Quand au serveur dédié encore un peu cher pour moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, Bittorrent & P2P, ou des chaînes postales  :Wink: 

----------

## Ti momo

Voila j'ai déja uploader le livecd-2006-02-12, demain je met la version béta si tout va bien   :Smile: 

http://s140927689.onlinehome.fr/live-cd/livecd-2006-02-12.iso

----------

## bouleetbil

Merci,

J'ai rajouté ton lien sur ma page.

Mon projet chez sourceforge est à l'étude, on verra bien

----------

## Ti momo

Pas de soucis autant qu'il serve cette hebergement. Voila j'ai ajouté le live cd de la BETA.

http://s140927689.onlinehome.fr/live-cd/livecd_BETA.iso

----------

## GNUtoo

y'avais un traducteur en ligne de commande mais je me souvient plus s'il etais dans portage...sans doute tres utile...

cat fichier | ??? -???? 

tu pourait peut etre l'uttiliser

----------

## Ti momo

Voila la mise à jour que j'ai uploader  :Very Happy: 

http://s140927689.onlinehome.fr/live-cd/majlive20060212

----------

## bouleetbil

Merci, 

Les liens sont ajoutés   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

@new_to_non_X86

J'ai regardé du coté des traducteurs, mais j'ai peur qu'une traduction auto me traduise une commande bash en français. Sinon, je me ferais bien un script avec la commande 

```
sed
```

 pour remplacer les termes anglais en français. (C'est souvent les mêmes qui reviennent)

Sinon dès qu'il y a une mise à jour un script d'init je dois le retraduire   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Ma p'tite connexion freebox ne suffisant plus, je viens de finir de déménager mon site frogdev.dyndns.org sur www.frogdev.info cela devrait régler le problème de bande passante 

Les téléchargements peuvents reprendre  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Fais gaffe aux taux de transferts max  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

on verra bien   :Wink: 

Si je depasse j'espère être prevenu avant qu'il coupe et avoir une proposition d'hébergement.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je viens de publier une nouvelle version du LiveCD. Cette version intègre XOrg7, la glibc a été recompilé pour prendre en compte le canadien et le belge francophone, beaucoup de paquets on étés mis à jour (tout est dans le changelog) sur la 1ere page de ce post. Mais, ce post concerne le script frogdev.sh qui a été modifié et permet maintenant d'installer les paquets via emerge à partir du LiveCD. J'ai essayé cette fonctionnalité sur plusieurs postes et il m'a permis d'installer le plugin flash propriétaire et openoffice tout en travaillant sur le LiveCD. Je voulais savoir si certain(e)s étaitent interressé pour tester cette version ce qui me pertmettrait d'avoir des retours  :Smile: .

Le seul prérequis mais pas des moindres est que la connexion internet fonctionne avec le LiveCD afin de synchroniser l'arbre de portage et de télécharger les paquets à installer.

Voici un extrait de la FAQ pour la mise en place et l'utilisation de cette fonctionnalité : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation de logiciel non présent sur le liveCD:
> 
> Il est possible via le centre de contrôle, d'ajouter des applications non présente sur le LiveCD. Pour cela, il vous faut une partition libre ou serront ajouter les programmes. Le mieux est d'utiliser une partition vierge ou une clé USB. Afin de profiter des logiciels fournis par portage, il est conseillé de configurer votre connexion internet avant.
> ...

 

Pour le télécharger l'image iso de la version 2006-07-18 => http://www.frogdev.info/live-cd/index.php?lien_en_cours=projetlivecd

Pour conclure :

Ce LiveCD devrait permetre d'essayer des logiciels sans crainte d'endommager votre système, de plus si vous avez besoin d'un logiciel non fourni il est possible de l'installer, l'équivalent des modules mais personalisable.

Conseil :

Essayer d'utiliser une partition dédié à cet usage afin d'éviter toute perte de données (bien qu'aucun fichier présent sur cette partition ne sont éffacé). J'ai utilisé une clé USB sur un poste et une partition vierge en ext3 sur un autre poste pour la mise au point.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je profite de la publication de cette nouvelle mise à jour afin de savoir si quelqu'un pourrait être intéressé par le développement d'un LiveCD.

Je suis prêt à  fournir un espace FTP, un lien à partir du site www.frogdev.info, un forum un mail de la forme @frogdev.info.

Les prérequis :

. Fournir que des logiciels sous licence compatible GPL. Ce qui exclu les pilotes nvidia et ati.

. Intégrer le script frogdev.sh et les sous-scripts. Il tout à  fait possible de les modifier il faut juste informer des modifications.

. l'image iso d'un LiveCD ne doit pas dépasser de 1Go.

. Compiler le noyau avec genkernel, intégrer les modifications du fichier linuxrc pour prendre en compte unionfs.

Renommer le noyau installer par kernel-froggykernel et l'init par initramfs-froggykernel. (Afin de pouvoir utiliser le script frogdev.sh)

. Integrer les paquets "lilo, grub, unionfs et madwifi." 

. Intégrer la configuration de grub et de lilo du liveCD frogdev toujours pour être compatible avec frogdev.sh. Cependant, il est possible de les faire évoluer.

. La glibc doit être compilée avec :

en_US/ISO-8859-1 

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8 

fr_FR/ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_FR/UTF-8

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

fr_CA/ISO-8859-15

fr_BE/ISO-8859-15

fr_BE@euro/ISO-8859-15

fr_BE.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_CA.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_BE/UTF-8

fr_CA/UTF-8

. Tenir à jour le fichier changelog qui permet de connaitre les modifications.

Bon sa fait beaucoup , mais c'est pour partir avec les mêmes bases.

Aucune contrainte au niveau des dates, chacun gère son projet à sa convenance ainsi que le rythme des mises à jour.

Je suis prêt à aider dans la mesure de mes capacités et à fournir des scripts de créations de LiveCD.

Le but fournir plusieurs LiveCD dans différents domaines.

Comme un liveUSB, une gentoo minimaliste, une gentoo orientée sécurité, une gentoo pour les clusters faire connaitre un logiciel ou un environemment etc...

Je profite de ce post pour demander si certains ont des besoins ou des idées sur un LiveCD, même s'ils n'ont pas le temps de créer un LiveCD.

BLOGS

J'aimerais par la suite créer un annuaire de blogs d'utilisateurs de Gentoo (Certains sont tres interressant, mais généralement il faut chercher dans les signatures du forum, pas très pratique). Ou peut-etre créer un post dans la section documentation : avis des modos   :Laughing: 

Il m'est possible d'heberger un ou plusieurs blogs qui permettrait de communiquer ses expériences sur ce système. 

Ces blogs permettraient d'avoir une source d'information complémentaire au forum, docs et wiki. En fait, toutes les informations qui n'ont pas leurs places sur le forum ou le wiki. ( comme son avis sur une nouvelle version...)

Pour les échanges d'informations il est possible d'utiliser les mails ou messagerie instantanée...

----------

## geekounet

Pour les blogs, ya déjà Planet Gentoo qui fait ça, à moins que ton idée soit différente et dans ce cas là j'ai pas tout compris  :Confused: 

Sinon ça à l'air d'être du beau travail tes livecd, tu dois y passer pas mal de temps je pense  :Smile: . Je n'avais encore jamais pris le temps de les tester, mais ce soir je dl les 2 et je vais voir ça  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

En fait, se serait pour référencer les blogs des utilisateurs francophone utilisant Gentoo pas forcément des développeurs

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir, 

Voici la dernière version du LiveCD. J'en profite pour demander des renseignements   :Laughing: 

Dans les prochaines versions je voudrais intégrer des logiciels pour mal voyant, j'ai commencé mais je connais pas vraiment les besoins. Donc si quelqu'un peut m'orienter.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Idée fort louable et le mieux pour connaitre les besoins c'est encore de s'adresser aux intéressés eux mêmes ou tout du moins à qui travaillent pour et avec ces personnes   :Smile: 

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste et tu dois très certainement en connaitre d'autres, je te citerais juste une association qui pourrait peut-être répondre à tes interrogations ou t'orienter à défaut... des labo de recherche publique qui travaillent sur ces questions par exemple, ou autres... le mieux étant de prendre contact en expliquant ta démarche et même si ce n'est peut-être pas leur priorité, il y a fort à parier que vos points de convergences feront le reste pour te dire où chercher   :Wink: 

Les IHM sont très chères en la matière (~ 30-80 000 balles pour un poste en braille si ma mémoire est bonne) et je doute que les éditeurs proposent des solutions opensources... Et même modeste, ta démarche est en sois une forme d'engagement associatif ; l'ensemble est gagnant non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Pour tout ce qui concerne l'accessibilité et les problèmes de handicap, il faut citer toute l'équipe de développeurs de dotclear. Ce logiciel de blog, majoritairement développé par des français, est très axé sur ces questions (vous ne trouverez pas de captcha anti-spam type lecture de jpeg parasité, par exemple, dans ce soft). Bref, tu peux les contacter. J'ai eu deux ou trois contacts avec kozlika déjà, une personne éminemment sympathique. Elle pourra certainement, ou te renseigner, ou t'aiguiller.

Et pour ta question de référencer les blogs francophones, c'est une bonne idée, mais je vois mal comment s'y prendre. Peut-être là aussi l'avis éclairé de kozlika sera utile. Pour ma part j'ai refusé de paraître sur Planet Gentoo, car il s'agit d'une plate-forme majoritairement anglophone, et "paraître pour paraître" ne m'intéressait pas.

Amicalement,

----------

## Magic Banana

Sans aller jusqu'au braille, il y a des "lecteurs d'écran" que tu peux tester dans pas mal de distributions disponibles en Live CD (je crois avoir essayé cela sur Ubuntu). Et puis il y a les loupes et les thèmes à fort contraste pour les malvoyants. Un profil aveugle et un autre malvoyant dans l'ajout d'utilisateur de Gnome pourrait être quelque chose de novateur et de recherché par les concernés.  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces informations, je pense que je vais prendre contact avec ces personnes.

Quand à l'idée de regrouper les blogs français il faudrait un serveur qui accepte les taches cron  cf: http://www.planetplanet.org/ ce que je n'ai pas pour le moment   :Crying or Very sad:  Je verrais cela un peu plus tard.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc voila une nouvelle version. La version Gnome/xfce4 passe au format DVD.

Cette version corrige quelques bugs, tout est dans le changelog. J'ai pu faire ces corrections grâce à virtualbox qui est vraiment performant et est très simple à mettre en place.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à reporter ces corrections sur le LiveCD e17   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Sa faisait longtemps voici une version Beta du livecd => http://www.frogdev.info/LiveBeta.php

Cette version fait 650 au lieu de 1Go. Gnome 2.20 pointe le bout de son nez, le noyau 2.6.22 est inclut et compiz-fusion remplace beryl. Tout le reste est détaillé sur la page de téléchargement.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Donc voici la dernière version de ce LiveCD Beta :

Gnome 2.20 est intégré et squashfs est patché pour utilisé lzma ce qui me permet de gagner un peu plus de place.

C'est je pense la dernière fois que je fournis GNOME. La prochaine version n'intègrera que XFCE qui est mon bureau principal   :Laughing: 

Cela m'évitera de maintenir deux environnements.

=> http://www.frogdev.info/LiveBeta.php

----------

